# Should I Ask Barns About Weight Limit?



## ACinATX (Sep 12, 2018)

I would mention it in advance and see what they say. I know if I showed up for a lesson and they looked me over (for whatever reason) and then told me I couldn't ride, it would be pretty bad. Also in some cases it's not a firm 200 or whatever; someone who was 215 pounds but athletic might be allowed, for instance.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Yes , you should ask. In my opinion, a weight limit matters when you have school horses that are being asked to carry around beginners, becuase beginners can not yet carry their own weight in a way that makes things easier for the horse. They must preserve their 'herd' for a lifetime of working, so it's perfectly understandable. 



I am currently heavier than you. 



Hopefully, you can find the right barn and horse for you. I am sure you will do fine. Be realistic, but don't let specific numbers get you down.


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

Absolutely your weight is something to mention as well as your height so the school knows if they have a horse tall enough and with a good build for you to ride.
Not every lesson barn has larger horses or thicker built animals either...
Some barns may have more smaller riders so many pony sized or smaller stature horses is their specialty...


Your weight is not a issue...
But I've seen some places that did not have horses to fit every riders need.
Now if you had said you were 300 pounds I would of answered differently, but you are a weight of many a man today and many women for that matter...
Make some phone calls and do give that information before you set the appointment for a first lesson or a tour so you know you won't be disappointed.
:runninghorse2:....


----------



## Danneq (Sep 18, 2020)

tinyliny said:


> Yes , you should ask. In my opinion, a weight limit matters when you have school horses that are being asked to carry around beginners, becuase beginners can not yet carry their own weight in a way that makes things easier for the horse.


Good point. And my form probably isn't good... The last time I had lessons I got no feedback about my form, and it's been awhile, so even if I _was _ any good back then I've certainly lost it.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

Definitely mention it because many stables actually try to keep one or two horses in the barn that can carry heavier riders. I remember one barn I rode at had a horse that I LOVED but could almost never get assigned for my lesson because they saved him for men and plus sized riders. I think they had three that were suitable for beginners but could also go more advanced for the men and plus-sized. (Men because even though they may not be overweight or out of shape - if they are big boys - they can way over 200lbs easily). My husband is in great shape but weights 225 so he would be too heavy at many barns.


----------



## Horsef (May 1, 2014)

The riding school at my yard only has ponies so they only teach kids and small adult women. I think their weight limit is around 140-150 pounds.

Definitely ask in advance, even though it might be difficult. I hope you find the right match.


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

Have you found a place to ride? Hoping you have.


----------

